# WinRAR Diagnostic message



## Sinali04

When trying to install 3D Home Architect Design Suite Deluxe 8.0 a error message came up on WinRA R once i had try to extract the .exe file the exact code is  Cannot execute "C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\Rar$EX48.875\setup\3DHADSD80_setup.exe"  Can anyone help is it a file missing.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Did you try and extract the contents of the .RAR file into a temp folder, say on your desktop?


----------



## mackemking

Sinali04 said:


> When trying to install 3D Home Architect Design Suite Deluxe 8.0 a error message came up on WinRA R once i had try to extract the .exe file the exact code is  Cannot execute "C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\Rar$EX48.875\setup\3DHADSD80_setup.exe"  Can anyone help is it a file missing.



I remember getting a very similar message to the one above when using mcafee av.. its possible it might be a virus thats automatically been deleted when the rar file has been unpacked..


----------

